# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  Nothing like a good Dump

## fins85258

There is a big low pressure system spinning off the coast of California and Oregon setting up a big dump in the Sierras


http://www.mammothmountain.com/MYMam.../StormTracker/

----------


## MIke R

anybody open???...we ve gotten a fair amountof snow since we all closed as well...

----------


## andynap

"Nothing like a Good Dump"

Amen

----------


## fins85258

Ya ............... a bunch

http://skicentral.com/california-skireport.html

----------


## LindaP

It better be dry in Fruita , Colorado.in 2 weeks....where we are going on a crazy family rafting trip and camping overnight !!!!

----------


## MIke R

Fruita will be dry....it always is....going to Moab as well?

----------


## LindaP

No,  don't think so....my son is our guide, and has an all day rafting trip planned.....the 5 of us, me, Bill, Kara, Matt and then there's Sergei, Kara's dog, who is part shepard/husky mix, not small.  So, this should be interesting!!!!!!
  Matt said, Bill and I are in 1 tent, Kara and Sergei another, and he gets the boat, upside down!

----------


## MIke R

I have camped and rafted Fruita...loved it....I am pretty fond of that whole area...i used to spend a week every year in Grand Junction for a basketball tournament...nice town.....great weather

----------


## LindaP

Yes, have to admit the area does look pretty awesome.....it's just funny that I am going backwards in time, as we used to take the kids camping all the time, especially at Lake george on the islands......I guess we taught them well.
     I will post photos on our successful return!

----------


## MIke R

you absolutely positively taught them well....

looking forward to the pics....

----------


## fins85258

Another really nice trip is Bluff to Mexican Hat and then down almost to Lake Powell on the San Juan. We use a combination of a 16 foot cataraft and 2 man duckys

----------


## fins85258

Storm total for the weekend reported as 32 inches

----------

